

IPhone Developer's Cookbook review - r11t
http://alexhung.vox.com/library/post/iphone-developers-cookbook-review.html

======
MikeW
I was going to buy this book until I came across this very poor review of it
on
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R1BLJZBGOHH7F9/ref=cm_cr_pr_v...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R1BLJZBGOHH7F9/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R1BLJZBGOHH7F9)

I figured <http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/index.php> might be a
better alternative source to learn iPhone development from - or at least
provide a learning environment thats more engaging than a book. It's free
also.

